# harvester bar or belly bar



## boxerpicker

im in market for some belly bars... but i cant afford a nice cannon belly bar. ive been looking at some harvester bar and seem like they would be cheaper option but does anyone put harvester bar on the saw. if not then why?

im going to race 046 in a 20" log and husky 2101 in a 28" log

if you have a 3/8 or .404 chain belly bar for sale and let me know.


----------



## CR888

There is a Cannon fatbelly 4 sale from member Redbull at present. They are 25" and heavy with a roller nose.


----------



## boxerpicker

yeah i missed it... would the harvester cut better than regular bar?


----------



## minermike

boxerpickerii said:


> yeah i missed it... would the harvester cut better than regular bar?


. l ran a 404 80 gauge on my mac 9 last season. Did a lot of work on the chain, but was still too big for the saw. We cut big logs in our local races and the bar makes the saw a little hard to handle. Changed to a stock bar off my 372 with the heal cut to match a 10 tooth sprocket. Now the saw is real controllable and 10 lbs. lighter. Spend time on your race chain it is the single most important thing you can do. And have fun first . It takes years of hot saw habit to become a money runner and its easy to get off track with change everything but the kitchen sink every time you don't place well. My first season was like that. We all run about the same stuff. Its just about who uses it faster. A sharp well made chain will cut fast on any bar my two cents. Did a 23.07 double cut at shaver lake on Sunday in a 30 in log. It took a 19 flat to Winn. White pine race on Sep.2 any norcal people out there going?-----narddog


----------

